# Routing cables for rear view camera-Autotrail Cheyenne 2003



## mantissa (Aug 25, 2010)

I have purchased a rear view camera system and plan to fit it to my van. It's a Cheyenne 696G from 2003 and at the rear, there is a high level brake light mounted in what looks like a small spoiler. Each side of the rear of the van is fitted with a 'shoulder' which looks hollow.

The camera has two units in the assembly and so there are two cables to route to the cab. I don't really want to go into the inside of the van and was thinking of using the void that exists between the groovy curvy exterior shell and the clearly uniform box shape of the interior. I would use this to get the camera cables to from the roof level to the underside of the van and from there to the front.

I'm looking for some advice for the routing of the cables and wondered if anyone had some inside knowledge about what exists between the two 'skins' of the van. 

Of course, if I'm being a bit silly and there is a better way, then please tell me! I have posted some photos to try and illustrate what I mean.

I have experimented with the camera and it needs to be mounted just above the word AUTOTRAIL on the back above the rear window. It seems to me that I then need to pierce the 'spoiler' on its front edge but since it is a separate item on the roof, I need to come back out of that before getting access to one of the 'shoulders' on the back of the van. It's all getting very complex and I was rather hoping it wouldn't. I'm beginning to wonder if I should go inside the van and try to hide the wires effectively.....

Thanks in advance MHers!


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I had mine fitted by my supplier.
They drilled a hole just wide enough for the cable to a suitable spot above my curtain track. They cut the cable and re-soldered the wires inside my van, fitting the join inside a small plastic box fixed out of site within the window recess. The hole was filled with Sikaflex from both sides.
Whatever you do, the cable will need to enter your van somewhere and for me, I prefer the minimum of vulnerable cable to be exposed to the elements.
It may be a good idea to see how other KonTiki owners cable is routed.
Alan


----------



## mantissa (Aug 25, 2010)

Alan,

I think you're right. After posting this, I spent some more time in the van and I can see that if I do 'go in' just where I need to mount the camera, then I can bring the cables inside and follow under a shelf that has the curtain track on it. That way, even though I've pierced through the whole skin of the van, I've only done it the once and I think I can probably make that connection a good watertight one.

I dunno, I've been fussing so much about avoiding going in to the interior that I was starting to make the job ridiculously difficult!

John


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I think you have already answered this one.
They cut my cable to make it practical as there is a connection of larger size than I would have wanted the hole to be, I have since had to cut and rejoin this soldered set of wires (to replace a camera) and it took only a few minutes to do and insulate.
Good luck!
Alan


----------



## mantissa (Aug 25, 2010)

Alan,

Yup. I bought my camera system as a kit and was initially loathe to cut the connectors off the ends of the various cables, but in doing so, the routing is made so much easier - holes need only be 4mm rather than 16mm in diameter! 

I've bought a marine deck gland to make good the connection into the van and I think that will do the trick.

Cheers,

John


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

My gut feeling would still be to follow the cable with some sealant where it goes through the wall.... belt and braces but maybe thats just me.
Alan


----------

